# Do Urethane Foam Roofs Protect against UV rays as well as its intended to be?



## 1stclassfoam (Oct 22, 2014)

I was curious to get opinions about how well these roofs actually stand up as a whole to other contractors that know what they are talking about.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

They are cheap to install. Need recoated every 5-10 years, birds love them, they are damaged easy and cost the building owner a whole lot more to tear off since 90% of the time they are over an existing roof. Oh and rarely last more then 10 years, and hold moisture.

In short not a fan.


----------



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

They are used a lot as stop gaps here- older commercial properties where there is not enough capital or the life expectancy of the building in general is questionable for what was mentioned above- to just go over an existing roof as a fast if not great solution. One of the schools here was just done also. Working 99% residential our crew has never done so cant really say from personal experience but every time I have heard the topic mentioned it was accompanied with some derision.


----------



## arizonaroofrescue (Oct 23, 2014)

No matter if it withstands UV or not, at least it is one of the cheapest options of roofs out there and the reroofing process is easy as well.


----------

